# Craftsman 24" no start/run



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

Recently acquired a non-running Craftsman Model 31AM62EE799..... (247.88955) with the B&S OHV 179cc engine that the previous owner said ran fine until one day it wouldn't start. Checked the basics, has gas in the tank, spark, compression. It will run briefly with starting fluid sprayed in the carburetor.

Before I tear into it I seen a blurb in my Google search a out a fuel solenoid that might be on this snow blower. If it has this solenoid where is it located? Maybe the issue as to why it won't start/run.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

No solenoid...its clogged..you will have to clean the carb.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

Cleaned the carb buy dropping the bowl, unscrewing the jet, and cleaning everything, starts/idles/runs great. Thanks Shovel!!

Snowed (light and fluffy) this weekend and tried it out. Seems to be a problem with getting the engine to run "fast" Even though the throttle is all the way to fast it sound like it is only running 1/2-3/4 speed of my other snow blower and the distance it throws snow (3'-5') seems to confirm this. Is there and adjustment to get the engine to run faster?


----------

